# Помогите выбрать первый аккордеон ребенку



## sboxer (24 Авг 2016)

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать первый аккордеон ребенку для занятий в ДМШ. Преподователь посоветовал взять Юпитер 2/4 на 60 басов (обязательно не меньше 60). Рост сына 1,2 м., возраст 7 лет.
Вопрос 1: какую брать правую клавиатуру 30 клавиш или 26 (на какой удобно при данном росте будет учиться играть?)
Вопрос 2: Юпитер- хорошо, но хотелось бы, что-нибудь импортное, например, *Weltmeister*. Или не стоит тратить столько денег на инструмент для полтора года занятий? (Рассматривается покупка только НОВОГО аккордеона)
Вопрос 3: если стоит, то какой брать? 
P.s. Дома уже есть мой *Weltmeister* Meteor 3/4.


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2016)

*sboxer*, 

и что ж от жиру беситься? 3/4 для 120 немного великоват, но покупать Юпитер - полный бред. Он нужен будет максимум полгода, а дальше ребенок вырастет и 3/4 - более чем достаточно ИМХО


----------



## sboxer (24 Авг 2016)

Вас понял, но что делать сейчас?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2016)

Дружу с некоторыми преподавателями. Они держат для таких случаем "половинки" самых простецких производителей. Сами их содержат в настроенном виде, и дают мелким для начального обучения. Это может быть чуть ли не "Юность-2" и "Юность-3", там кнопок басов богато... А потом дитё подрастает и садится за 34.


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2016)

Согласен по поводу "юности" и не дорого и в самый раз, цена 4 тысячи рублей, на год вполне подойдёт!
Дороже не надо покупать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2016)

Добавлю. Половинок с богатыми (60)   басами не шибко и разбежишься выбирать. Либо Юность, либо Юпитер за. ...рублей.


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2016)

Можно ещё купить Вель на 60 басов за 15 тысяч! Но есть ли смысл? Через год все одно менять... Берите юность за 4 и не прогадаете.


----------



## sboxer (24 Авг 2016)

Всем большое спасибо. Будем брать Юность.


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2016)

*sboxer*, вот и славненько. Удержали от траты жутких денюжек за Гусаровский Юпитер...


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Можно ещё купить Вель на 60 басов за 15 тысяч! Но есть ли смысл? Через год все одно менять... Берите юность за 4 и не прогадаете.


Я ни разу не видел Вельт половинку с 60 басами, тем более за 15 тр. Обычно там басы урезаны до неприличия. Вроде, есть современный Вельт 1/2 с 60 басами, но там цена заоблачная. Можно ли глянуть фото Вельта скромной цены, чтобы 12 и 60 басов? Мне это интересно, т.к. имею контакты со школами.


----------



## zet10 (25 Авг 2016)

Такого же плана,только модель "Стелла", фото у меня под рукой сейчас нет,но как буду в магазине обязательно его сфотаю и скину Вам.


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Такого же плана,только модель "Стелла", фото у меня под рукой сейчас нет,но как буду в магазине обязательно его сфотаю и скину Вам.


Спасибо, уже нашёл. Очень редкая модель Стеллы, половинка на 60 басов. Ещё есть половинка "Тула" на 60 басов, но я такую не разбирал, про качество ничего сказать не могу. Фото редкой Стеллы-


----------



## zet10 (26 Авг 2016)

Именно она.


----------



## VladimirL (27 Авг 2016)

Не в плане оспорить, но интереса ради, для себя.
Я обратил внимание на то, что топикстартер выше
писал о половинке в 30 клавиш. Разве это не 3/5?

Размерность и правда, редкая и как раз попадает
на возраст 7-12 лет. Как раз для таких случаев.

Просто хотелось бы самому не путаться в вопросе.
В моём представлении, на сегодняшний день, есть:
1/8, 2/4(1/2), 3/5, 3/4, 7/8, 4/4
Не считая экзотичных, вроде (45) и т.д.

p.s. Не видел клавишных Юпитеров на 3/5. Новые,
наверно только у Пиджини 3/5 или ещё кто делает?


----------



## vev (27 Авг 2016)

*VladimirL*,

а как считать? 41/4 - не получиться ничего ровного...
У меня всегда были схожие вопросы: как считать? Если 41 - это единица, то почему 7/8 - это 37, а 3/4 - это 34. Ну а как считать мои 47? По-моему, здесь все весьма условно. Может вернемся к учету количества клавиш?...


----------



## zet10 (27 Авг 2016)

Владимир,нет точного ответа. .. Нет... Есть принцип логики да и только!самое интересное ,что педагоги тоже не пришли к общему" знаменателю"  в этом направлении... Да и суть ли это важно? Как назвать Аккордеон на 30,34 ,49,клавиш? Это важно только для " упрощенного" поиска инструмента родителям,без контроля педагога, в то время как хороший педагог всегда поможет советом ,да и проверкой инструмента( ну или хотелось бы в это верить)


----------



## VladimirL (28 Авг 2016)

zet10 (28.08.2016, 00:31) писал:


> Это важно только для " упрощенного" поиска инструмента родителям,без контроля педагога, в то время как хороший педагог всегда поможет советом ,да и проверкой инструмента( ну или хотелось бы в это верить)


В общем-то согласен, в реальной жизни упрощает поиск
и не более того. С учётом же моделей имеющих клавиши
с уменьшенными размерами, позволяющих увеличить нам
диапазон при сохранении малых размерностей, так даже
и относительным ориентиром становится. Т.к. по факту, в
половинку(2/4) тогда умещается уже и этот стандарт 3/5.

Мне же просто было интересно, из чего исходили мастера,
когда давали это обозначение к инструментам. Маркетинг
им был безразличен, это был сугубо инженерный подход. 


vev (27.08.2016, 22:10) писал:


> а как считать? 41/4 - не получиться ничего ровного...У меня всегда были схожие вопросы: как считать? Если 41 - это единица, то почему 7/8 - это 37, а 3/4 - это 34. Ну а как считать мои 47? По-моему, здесь все весьма условно. Может вернемся к учету количества клавиш?...


 

Всё, что я приведу ниже, это лишь мои личные догадки,
основанные на элементарной математике. А вот узнать о
том так ли это, можно у тех, кто обладает познаниями в
этой области. Т.е. людей, кто связан с проектированием
или глубоко в ремонте этих инструментов разбирается.

Как экономист, вы знакомы с терминологией статистики,
эконометрики и математического анализа. Поэтому всё в
сжатом виде и без углубления в теоретические дебри.

За основу расчётов были взяты аккордеоны Weltmeister,
из числа моделей со стандартными размерами клавиш. В
условиях максимального удаления точек хроноряда, имеем
возможность применения довольно упрощённой формулы
вычисления ( в силу снижения девиативности данных, что
позволяет исключить поправочные коэффициенты из базы
расчётов). Используя данные таблицы, получаем в итоге:

(1+(0,1+0,15+0,125+0,125))*316,8=475,2мм
красным откорректированная часть формулы, сбился.

Как видно из результатов расчётов, мы получили весьма
приближённое к реальному значению длины клавишного
ряда максимального стандартного размера. Но это всего
лишь мои личные догадки, хотелось бы знать это точно.

Что же до 45, 47 клавиш, то это уже наше, новое время,
в котором мы хотим позволить себе удовольствие, играя
классические произведения в переложениях для наших
горячо любимых инструментов. Прекрасно, что это есть.
Как это назовут мастера, я не знаю. Сейчас любят буквы.

Главное, чтобы мы могли прийти к тем, кому можно без
оглядки доверять и заказать "Супер"-"Экстремум" и т.д.
А для тех, кому нужно учиться, всегда могли найти что-то
приемлемое и по ценам, и по качеству, и по кошельку.

4/4     1          24         475,0мм
         0,125    2 1,091
7/8     0,875        22         435,6мм
         0,125    2 1,1
3/4     0,75     20          396,0мм
         0,15      2 1,111
3/5     0,6       18          356,4мм
         0,1        2 1,125
2/4     0,5       16          316,8мм


----------



## vev (28 Авг 2016)

VladimirL (28.08.2016, 15:06) писал:


> Как экономист, вы знакомы с терминологией статистики,эконометрики и математического анализа. Поэтому всё в
> сжатом виде и без углубления в теоретические дебри.


Ну это Вы погорячились... 
Я скорее инженер и когда-то в стародавние времена мне действительно преподавали "вышку"...
Не суть. Математика - это хорошо, но главное, чтобы рядом был тот, кто способен оказать РЕАЛЬНУЮ помощь в подборе. 

По себе скажу, когда сел в первый раз на 47, вообще не мог понять как можно на этом монстре играть. Подбородники постоянно щелкали и переключали регистры. Мучение одно. Пока с посадкой не разобрался, так и не мог играть. 
Так вот по-моему, только грамотный преподаватель может оценить сколько четвертей/клавиш может осилить дите. 
VladimirL (28.08.2016, 15:06) писал:


> Главное, чтобы мы могли прийти к тем, кому можно безоглядки доверять и заказать "Супер"-"Экстремум" и т.д.
> А для тех, кому нужно учиться, всегда могли найти что-то
> приемлемое и по ценам, и по качеству, и по кошельку.


Ну а это тема вообще неисчерпаема... Вполне хватит на пару диссертаций


----------



## kep (28 Авг 2016)

VladimirL (28.08.2016, 15:06) писал:


> 4/4 1 24 475,0мм 0,125 2 1,091
> 7/8 0,875 22 435,6мм
> 0,125 2 1,1
> 3/4 0,75 20 396,0мм
> ...


 Пара вопросов:
1. Можно проставить названия колонок? Как-то не все понятно без этого...
2. По-моему, ширина клавиш - фундаментальная величина, как и высота торса игрока в сидячем положении - из них можно вывести остальное.


----------



## VladimirL (29 Авг 2016)

kep (28.08.2016, 23:14) писал:


> Пара вопросов:1. Можно проставить названия колонок? Как-то не все понятно без этого...
> 2. По-моему, ширина клавиш - фундаментальная величина, как и высота торса игрока в сидячем положении - из них можно вывести остальное.


Просто не знаю, как лучше вставить таблицу, с табуляторами слетала, а подгонять
времени не было, наскоро разбил пробелами её для наглядности как получилось.
1.Размерность
2.Она же в другом формате (размерность)
3.Прирост между соседними размерностями
4.Количество клавиш(белых, которые и составляют длину ряда)
5.Прирост клавиш между размерностями
6.Прирост клавиш (но коэффициентом)
7.Примерная длина клавишного ряда для стандартной ширины клавиш(19,8мм)
(Кстати, кинул на калькуляторе: 24*19,8=475,2. С формулой(от стандарта) совпало)

Но эта таблица не показатель, это просто мои измышления, сделанные "на бегу".
В формуле изначально была неточность, пометил дополнение красным цветом.

И там только длина (примерная) для клавишного ряда. Высота же инструментов по
данным производителя будет выше. У Saphir(4/4) 482мм, если это точные данные.

Полная высота по размерностям некоторых моделей, по данным из сети.
(Если кто увидит ошибку, поправьте, буду признателен)
4/4 482мм Saphir
7/8 442мм Topas
3/4 412мм Achat 80
3/5 375мм Kristall
3/5 332мм Juwel(30)(уменьшенные клавиши)
2/4 332мм Perle

Если верить этим данным, то клавиши уже не всегда фундаментальная величина.
Juwel получается равным по высоте Perle при большем диапазоне в правой части.
Если у кого под рукой есть эти модели и можно измерить, то даже интересно, в
какой мере указанные цифры будут соответствовать реальности.


----------



## blabla72blabla (19 Дек 2016)

помогите выбрать вельтмайстер стелла или Contasina для ребенка 1 класс ДМШ И тот и тот  в хорошем состоянии разница в цене - Велтмастер дороже


----------

